
Spacemacs 0.200 released - samdoshi
http://spacemacs.org/news/news01.html
======
loevborg
With its configuration layers, menmonic RSI-friendly key combinations and high
discoverability, Spacemacs is one of the truly innovative developments in the
world of editors (whether you prefer Vim-style keybindings or not).

If you're bored on a Sunday, go through the ABC of Spacemacs -- the 100+
multi-letter keyboard combinations included in the distribution:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFV5EqpZ6_s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFV5EqpZ6_s)

------
d1egoaz
awesome work guys!

